# Hans Hotter - Greatest Recordings



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

He's a singer I particularly like and want to hear more of. What are some of his greatest recordings, opera or otherwise?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> He's a singer I particularly like and want to hear more of. What are some of his greatest recordings, opera or otherwise?


I read somewhere that his recording from Franz Schubert: Winterreise is among the best.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> I read somewhere that his recording from Franz Schubert: Winterreise is among the best.


He recorded Winterreise multiple times - during WW2 with Raucheisen, in 1953 with Moore, in 1961 or 1962 with Werba, and in 1967(?) with Doukoupil, plus there are several live performances kicking around. I like them all for different reasons.

I would start with these two sets, still available fairly cheaply; they contain a lot of his best work:















Beyond those, you should probably seek out his best Wagnerian roles - Wotan (probably Bayreuth 1953), Dutchman (probably Met 1950), and Gurnemanz (Bayreuth 1962).


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

winterreise (the one with moore is probably the overall strongest), ich habe genug, dichterliebe (i think this one is very special but it's a little hard to get), vier ernste gesange, deutsches requiem (with karajan and schwarzkopf). and then the complete wagner recordings that wkasimer mentioned. he also has a couple of great performances as sachs, but the casting on the jochum is a little uneven and the sound on the cluytens is pretty poor.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

howlingfantods said:


> he also has a couple of great performances as sachs, but the casting on the jochum is a little uneven and the sound on the cluytens is pretty poor.


He recorded the two monologues a couple of times in the 1940's; those are included on the sets I referenced.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> He recorded the two monologues a couple of times in the 1940's; those are included on the sets I referenced.


ah good. i also figured a lot of what i listed is probably included in those compilations (for instance, that icon one must have ich habe genug, what other bach would be included?) but i figured people might find it helpful to know what pieces in particular to focus on.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

howlingfantods said:


> ah good. i also figured a lot of what i listed is probably included in those compilations (for instance, that icon one must have ich habe genug, what other bach would be included?) but i figured people might find it helpful to know what pieces in particular to focus on.


Here's the image of the back of the ICON set, showing the contents:









Also, if you're adventurous, and are fluent in German, try Hotter in the songs of Carl Loewe:









Michael Raucheisen made a project out of recording virtually the entire Lieder repertoire with a variety of singers, including Hotter.


----------

